# Cystorelin dosage?



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the correct dosage of Cystorelin for a medium-size Nubian doe? I emailed Emily but she isn't able to log on very often, so I might not hear from her for awhile. If anyone knows it in the meantime, I'd be grateful for the information. I think it's 2cc IM but I'm not positive. I should've written it on the bottle and didn't. (

Apparently the shot this past spring didn't resolve Bon Bon's cystic ovary(s) as she was in roaring heat last week and is back in again today.

Thanks!

Sue


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Cystorelin Official FDA information, side effects and uses.

In this link above it says 2ml per cow so your probably right on your guess at dosage.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

we give 1cc IM at the time of breeding and then repeat with another 1cc IM 24 hours later.. had wonderful results last year (every doe with were having issues with, actually got pregnant with just one two day treatment of cystorelin... 

susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I found that dosage twice Googling Cystorelin + goat but also one that says 1 cc. But I seem to recall giving her 2 cc last time.

I had to laugh awhile ago when I let Bon Bon and her family out after eating their supper. She went way out around Martok's pen, skirting it by about 30 feet while watching him carefully, then she scampered off to Kerla's paddock cooing and wagging her tail. They certainly have preferences, don't they? Especially odd as she's kidded by Martok twice.

Sue


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

yarrow said:


> we give 1cc IM at the time of breeding and then repeat with another 1cc IM 24 hours later.. had wonderful results last year (every doe with were having issues with, actually got pregnant with just one two day treatment of cystorelin...
> 
> susie, mo ozarks


But this isn't to induce heat, it's for cystic ovaries. Would the dose be the same?

Sue


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a 9 year old cystic doe...... Every one of my mentors told me 1cc IM when she comes in season, 1cc IM 24 hours later.

Cystorelin is used to break up the snot like substance on the ovaries that prevent the eggs from being released


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

2 cc. Kind of like vaccine. Dose is the same no matter the size. 

I went and picked up two doses at the vet on Monday. Each one is 2cc: One dose now, the other dose when breeding.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I have a 9 year old cystic doe...... Every one of my mentors told me 1cc IM when she comes in season, 1cc IM 24 hours later.
> 
> Cystorelin is used to break up the snot like substance on the ovaries that prevent the eggs from being released


So since she's already been in heat about 24 hours, I should probably let her go through this cycle, then give her the first shot as soon as she comes back in the next time and give the second shot 24 hours later, right?

Her last cycle was from the 6th through the 8th and she came back in heat last night (known only because Kerla began blubbering about midnight) and she's in roaring heat today, so she was out for only 6 days. Long heat and very short interval between--this is roughly the pattern she was following late last fall and early this spring before she gave her Cystorelin. Then we bred her to Kerla and I thought she settled but apparently she only stopped cycling for the year.

I'd like to get this straightened up in the event we can't get Katy bred, though I'd want to do it anyway. 

Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

Pony said:


> 2 cc. Kind of like vaccine. Dose is the same no matter the size.
> 
> I went and picked up two doses at the vet on Monday. Each one is 2cc: One dose now, the other dose when breeding.


Oops. But Pony says 2cc, twice. I'm pretty sure Emily had us give her 2cc, twice, the last time. 

In any case, I don't think the extra cc can hurt her?

Sue


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just been looking up cystic ovaries in goats and found this at the Kinnes' Minis site: Hormonal Causes of Infertility in the Doe

"Another common theme is a 5-day cycle , a different condition than cystic ovaries. When this happens, the doe has a normal heat and the follicle matures but does not release the egg. The doe has another normal heat 5 to 7 days later, at which time the egg is released. There is diversity of opionion among experienced breeders about eggs not being released on the first of the 5-day cycles - some say that eggs can be released on both cycles and breed on both cycles to maximize the number of conceptuses. This condition may be related to the presence of multiple follicles - some rupture and some don't until the second heat."

This also sounds like what Bon Bon is doing. But if so, if a 5-day cycle doe releases eggs and is bred at both cycles, it sounds as though kids could be born in two separate kiddings. That's superfetation. I personally know two shepherds who had lambs born a normal cycle apart. One shepherd is a vet and the other a long-time vet tech, and the vet tech's ewe came from my flock. Does anyone know of this happening with goats?

Sue


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol truly, you're going to be ok no matter how you do it.... This is a hormone with a particular job, and you won't hurt anything by giving 2ccs if you feel that's best. No catastrophic side effects with 2ccs that I know of, I just passed on what my mentors do & advised me to do.

If she's still in standing heat, I'd go give it now & see what happens  Takes a while for egg implantation anyways, and sperm live a few days in there, so if she's still standing, odds are good you can get her to take  

And, if you don't want to do it now, odds are good she'll be in again soon, so you won't have long to wait.


----------



## Dreamgoat Annie (Nov 28, 2011)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> lol truly, you're going to be ok no matter how you do it.... This is a hormone with a particular job, and you won't hurt anything by giving 2ccs if you feel that's best. No catastrophic side effects with 2ccs that I know of, I just passed on what my mentors do & advised me to do.
> 
> If she's still in standing heat, I'd go give it now & see what happens  Takes a while for egg implantation anyways, and sperm live a few days in there, so if she's still standing, odds are good you can get her to take
> 
> And, if you don't want to do it now, odds are good she'll be in again soon, so you won't have long to wait.


I don't want to breed her now, just get her in breeding shape in case we can't get Katy bred. I want milk next year! I'd prefer to breed Katy because she has that precocious milking thing going on and hopefully the hormones associated with pregnancy will resolve that. But I know Bon Bon is a good milker and she _wants _to be bred to Kerla. So I guess we'll see.

Sue


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

we had several overly fat (more then likely cystic does, last year)... I think it was the tons upon tons of acorns they were foraging for everyday that caused the weight problem (which left them with too much estrogen... leading to cystic ovaries)... I was just happy that it only took us one go round of shots on each of the fatties, before they all took on the first breeding... this year the acorn crop isn't as huge, so the does aren't going into breeding as fat... so far we have 16 or so bred.. waiting to see who comes back into heat.. (no shots given yet, this year) 

good luck with getting Katy bred!!! hopefully Bon Bon will take if you end up needing her to get pregnant.

susie, mo ozarks


----------

